# Memphis/LA trade worry you?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'm not a spurs fan but I enjoy watching the team because they are the example of how to close out games. With an aging suppporting cast and some expiring contracts I have to wonder if the spurs and their fans arent wondering why some kind of minor deal isnt done.
Chris Wilcox F/C
Corey Maggette G/F
Vince Carter G/f
John Salmons g/f
mike miller g/f
any interest in any of these guys
also i saw mahinmi play and he looked really good. Impressed me with his rebounding and touch in the post. if he wasnt on the spurs i think he'd be in an nba rotation.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We good..... We good..... Lakers get a lot more scarier but its aiite. We good. Can't we get to April already :'( besides the Suns game the last couple games have been horrible.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

the only thing im worried about is the sanity of the person that agreed to that trade for memphis....what an idiot


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is going to make things a lot more fun again between the Lakers and Spurs, that much is for sure. Hope to see you guys in the playoffs.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'd be on the phones. Bynum,Gasol, and Odom up front with Bryant and Fisher in the backcourt is going to do anything but make a spurs lakers series fun....for the spurs


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I'd be on the phones. Bynum,Gasol, and Odom up front with Bryant and Fisher in the backcourt is going to do anything but make a spurs lakers series fun....for the spurs


Exactly. It's time for the Lakers to take back the reigns in the Western Conference. :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh No!

not the powers of derek fisher!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDhmndMhC4w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDhmndMhC4w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** was messed up because there's no way he woulda CATCH TURN AROUND RELEASE ball in .4 seconds. that was 4 years ago and he still wasnt all that great then.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDhmndMhC4w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDhmndMhC4w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


whos that girl in your sig? kinda looks like that cloverfield girl


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Alicia Keys


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Alicia Keys


hrm...doesnt look like her


----------

